# Avery Lables



## Airplanedoc

What number of Avery labels does everyone use for their wine bottles?


----------



## Julie

Avery 5168


----------



## ffemt128

I use the 8164's I believe. They are the 3X4


----------



## roblloyd

Perfect timing. I need to start making labels and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## jnmar

They're not Avery labels but we get our labels from:

Well I tried to post a clickable link but it wouldn't let me. So it's Onlinelabels dot com

They've been fast to ship, prices seem reasonable, lot's of color choices, they feed nicely through our printer, and the labels come off fairly easily.

Sorry, not a direct answer to your Avery question I know but we've been satisfied


----------



## jnmar

I spoze I need to take the time to go introduce myself and make some posts so I can get my count up.


----------



## Vanterax

I use Avery 8254. They're removable labels that make them really easy to remove from the bottle after. Some other labels are a real pain to peel off.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Interesting you asked as I just labeled a blush wine. I use the Avery 5164 labels. They come 6 to a sheet. For a 5 gallon batch of wine I usually run out 3 sheets (18 labels). I'll leave a few bottles blank for us or if I need to make a special label for a friend or special event we ar going to.

I can fit everything I need on the label including a picture. They soak off easily in warm water and a baox of them isn't that much $

I will sometimes use a much smaller label, ? 1 inch by 3 or 4 These are just for the odd ones I may have or I am doing several test blends so I have the basics on them just for my reference.

It's all in what you want, get creative with your labels and feel free to post them here.


----------



## Runningwolf

I use 8164, BUT I get them at Staples and get their brand equivelent. They float off after a 10-15 soak in Oxy-clean.


----------



## ffemt128

My last round of bottling, I was out of labels so I just used 5162s. Nothing fancy just a normal 1 1/3"X4" address label. Kept it very simple and there is less label to soak off after the bottle is empty.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, I never thought there would be so many people using so many different labels! I use the 6464. They are 3 1/3" x 4" and are removable. Nice big label that you can peel off when the bottle is empty. I get mine like everything else (just about these days) at Amazon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike the 8164 are also 3 1/3 x 4". I use 8163 2 x 4" for 375 ml bottles.

It sounds like we're basically using the same label size but based off what your store carries and whether you are using a ink jet or laser printer makes a differance.


----------



## Flem

Well, there's your answer. You have 8 responses on label types. Every one is different. Ultimately, it's whatever works best for you. Good luck!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! And I use the 8395 for splits. 2 1/3" by 3 3/8". Little smaller than yours. 

Wonder why they have multiple numbers for the same size label? Perhaps removable vs "non removable"......


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Ha! And I use the 8395 for splits. 2 1/3" by 3 3/8". Little smaller than yours.
> 
> Wonder why they have multiple numbers for the same size label? Perhaps removable vs "non removable"......



I just ran all the numbers on Amazon. The majority are using the 3 1/3 x 4". Different numbers mean different finishes like "mat" and removable label. I do not spend the extra money for removable. They come off easily after a short soaking. I actuall get a 250 page box of 1500 labels for the best savings from Staples. I just might look at you 8395's as I am about ready to bottle 140 bottles of ice wine.


----------



## almargita

Dan:

I have tons of labels that are 4 X 3 1/4, 6 to a sheet. They are the kind on my bottles if have any left. I can bring you some at the get-together if you want. Have a case from when they were cleaning out the stock room of old forms from when I worked.
Al


----------



## djrockinsteve

almargita said:


> Dan:
> 
> I have tons of labels that are 4 X 3 1/4, 6 to a sheet. They are the kind on my bottles if have any left. I can bring you some at the get-together if you want. Have a case from when they were cleaning out the stock room of old forms from when I worked.
> Al



ABSOFREAKINLUTELY! We could use them.


----------



## Runningwolf

almargita said:


> Dan:
> 
> I have tons of labels that are 4 X 3 1/4, 6 to a sheet. They are the kind on my bottles if have any left. I can bring you some at the get-together if you want. Have a case from when they were cleaning out the stock room of old forms from when I worked.
> Al



WOW, it just so happens that I am just about out. That means YES I would be happy to get some from you. While were on the subject I also have a brand new checker ph meter still in the package if anyone is interested in it Saturday.


----------



## ffemt128

almargita said:


> Dan:
> 
> I have tons of labels that are 4 X 3 1/4, 6 to a sheet. They are the kind on my bottles if have any left. I can bring you some at the get-together if you want. Have a case from when they were cleaning out the stock room of old forms from when I worked.
> Al



I'm game, that's why I was using the smaller labels. I was out and didn't have time to go get them. I do want to check out the removeable labels though. That sounds like a winner.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> ABSOFREAKINLUTELY! We could use them.





ffemt128 said:


> I'm game, that's why I was using the smaller labels. I was out and didn't have time to go get them. I do want to check out the removeable labels though. That sounds like a winner.



Alright you guys back off! I think Al said "DAN"! LOL
Looking forward to the get together. As usual it'll be a good day!


----------



## Julie

The 5168 are a 3/12 x 5 label but what I like about them is they do not bleed. You can use them with an inkjet printer and do not worry about placing the bottle in a cooler and have it bleed out where you don't know what it is.


----------



## almargita

Oh-Oh, Indian giver here!!!!

Just went to the garage & checked label situation.....the ones I have several packs of are 1 X 2 7/8 33 to a page... If you can use these, I will bring them. I wil bring some of the others but I only have a 1 inch pack of those.....not as much as I thought...

Al


----------



## djrockinsteve

Yea you always think you have more than what you really do. Sure bring some we can use them. I actually have to buy another box. I'm down to my final sheet.


----------



## Airplanedoc

Wow look what I started.

I was planing on using some generic "avery label" but since the numbers are similar at least I can narrow it down


----------



## Runningwolf

Airplanedoc said:


> Wow look what I started.
> 
> I was planing on using some generic "Avery label" but since the numbers are similar at least I can narrow it down



I use the generic but they usually will cross reference numbers with Avery


----------



## Runningwolf

almargita said:


> Oh-Oh, Indian giver here!!!!
> 
> Just went to the garage & checked label situation.....the ones I have several packs of are 1 X 2 7/8 33 to a page... If you can use these, I will bring them. I wil bring some of the others but I only have a 1 inch pack of those.....not as much as I thought...
> 
> Al



Sure glad my name isn't Al at the party I'm attending Saturday.


----------



## Airplanedoc

The onlinelabels.com place looks pretty good. Anybody else use them?


----------



## Brian

I just use the avery template in microsoft word and design the lables then go online to staples and do a print order. The next day I go and pick up my digitally printed lables.. for one page with 6 labels on it I pay less than a buck. Then I cut them with a paper cutter and gluestick them on. They look awesome and they come right off with a little warm water.


----------



## PPBart

Julie said:


> The 5168 are a 3/12 x 5 label but what I like about them is they do not bleed. You can use them with an inkjet printer and do not worry about placing the bottle in a cooler and have it bleed out where you don't know what it is.



I always assumed the bleeding was a problem with the ink, not the paper (or label), so I would print and then spray with clear acrylic. Looks like I'll have to do some experimenting(!)


----------



## Julie

PPBart said:


> I always assumed the bleeding was a problem with the ink, not the paper (or label), so I would print and then spray with clear acrylic. Looks like I'll have to do some experimenting(!)



that is what I thought as well, until I had some bottles soaking in the kitchen sink and the labels faded a little but did not bleed and the labels I used previous bleed. Bleed bad enough that you could tell what was on the label. So I am enjoying these.


----------



## roblloyd

I will have to test with my color laser and see what happens. I don't think it will bleed since it's melted on there vs sprayed ink. I can get a great deal on a gelsprinter - the demos of them have real estate ads under water and no degradation. Kind of expensive for just wine labels though!


----------



## Julie

roblloyd said:


> I will have to test with my color laser and see what happens. I don't think it will bleed since it's melted on there vs sprayed ink. I can get a great deal on a gelsprinter - the demos of them have real estate ads under water and no degradation. Kind of expensive for just wine labels though!



You are right, laser does not bleed, it is inkjets that do.


----------



## djrockinsteve

and remember that laser jet labels can be used in ink jets printers but ink jet labels can not be used in laser jet printers.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

djrockinsteve said:


> and remember that laser jet labels can be used in ink jets printers but ink jet labels can not be used in laser jet printers.



What will happen if you do use ink jet labels in a laser jet printer? Reason I ask: I just bought some ink jet labels to use in my ink jet printer at home. I went back to work and was able to use our laser printer to print out some labels on the ink jet paper. Looks ok. Just wondering what I can expect. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny you guys just mentioned this. I was helping a lady make labels yesterday and she had a laser printer. I just remembered she was using 8164 (ink jet) labels and I was not impressed. I bet thats what it was.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I am using the 8164 as well. Since this is my first time making my own labels, I don't really have prior experience to compare it to. I guess it looks ok. I'll get some laser jet paper tomorrow and burn a sheet to compare.


----------



## Runningwolf

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I am using the 8164 as well. Since this is my first time making my own labels, I don't really have prior experience to compare it to. I guess it looks ok. I'll get some laser jet paper tomorrow and burn a sheet to compare.



Cool, I look forward to hearing the results.


----------



## djrockinsteve

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I am using the 8164 as well. Since this is my first time making my own labels, I don't really have prior experience to compare it to. I guess it looks ok. I'll get some laser jet paper tomorrow and burn a sheet to compare.



Each label you do will get better and better. You'll start to find cool pics and experiment with different colors and type faces.

Like Dan said looking forward to seeing some of yours.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Posted a thread titles "Skeeter Pee Label" for a pic om my label.


----------



## Putterrr

PPBart said:


> I always assumed the bleeding was a problem with the ink, not the paper (or label), so I would print and then spray with clear acrylic. Looks like I'll have to do some experimenting(!)



I have a bunch of peel off lables to use up and was wondering what type of spray acrylic you use (mine bleed badly). I was at the hardware store today and they had both water base and oil base. didn't want to waste money before asking you what you use. Thx

Cheers


----------



## winemaker_3352

Putterrr said:


> I have a bunch of peel off lables to use up and was wondering what type of spray acrylic you use (mine bleed badly). I was at the hardware store today and they had both water base and oil base. didn't want to waste money before asking you what you use. Thx
> 
> Cheers



You could probably just use this:

http://www.krylon.com/products/crystal_clear_acrylic/


----------



## djrockinsteve

I don't spray my labels at all. Labels are the last thing I do with the exception to encapsulating them before I place them on the shelf. 

The Avery labels don't run if placed in the refrigerator such as skeeter pee or a fruit wine. They look and age well until uncorked then into a tub of warm water go a few dozen and off they slide. 

Using what Jon recommended will work but understand some of us make too much to spray every label.


----------



## Runningwolf

+1 to what Jon suggested. I used several different ones. When you go to a hobby shop or big box store just read the can for anything thing that says for photos or paper. There are several products out there that work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Also make sure you spray your labels while they are still on the sheet and not on the bottle. Steve is right they don't run in the fridge but if you put them in a bucket of ice they will.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Also make sure you spray your labels while they are still on the sheet and not on the bottle. Steve is right they don't run in the fridge but if you put them in a bucket of ice they will.



Yeah - should have mentioned that - spray the label while on the sheet - let sit overnight - then apply the label to the bottle.


----------



## winemaker_3352

djrockinsteve said:


> I don't spray my labels at all. Labels are the last thing I do with the exception to encapsulating them before I place them on the shelf.
> 
> The Avery labels don't run if placed in the refrigerator such as skeeter pee or a fruit wine. They look and age well until uncorked then into a tub of warm water go a few dozen and off they slide.
> 
> Using what Jon recommended will work but understand some of us make too much to spray every label.



I only label the ones i am giving away - the others i don't bother with.


----------



## roblloyd

I have a color laser printer and I can confirm that the "ink" doesn't run. I soaked a bottle with an Avery 5264 in the sink for a few minutes and you can peel the label off but the color doesn't run at all. The toner almost holds the label together when completely wet. It was still easy to remove but you can see the toner image from the back.after it was peeled.

I think it would almost be worth having someone print them on a laser for you instead of buying cans of spray to do the same thing.

FYI - My ricoh color laser costs about $.07/page to print color.


----------



## Putterrr

Thx for your suggetions. Its off to the craft store for me.

Cheers


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I printed some Avery labels on my home ink jet printer and some at work on the laser printer. To be honest, I can't tell a difference inbetween the two. Maybe its due to the simple colors/design. I think the clear spray is a great idea if the SP is gonna see the ice bucket. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I just sprayed some SP labels with Krylon satin clear. It really makes the label appear more professional. Great tip!


----------

